# Vredestein Vs Pirelli



## Grits-N-Gravy (Oct 30, 2014)

The new wheels I am looking to purchase for my winter set up, only come with 2 options for a winter tire, has anyone had any experience with these both? 

Looking for comparison on which tires to go with, as they are basically the same price...

Pirelli Winter Sottozero Serie ii vs. VREDESTEIN WINTRAC XTREME S TIRES 

Open to any other recommendations on winter tires if there are any! The tires I need will be: 
Front: 255/35/19
Rear: 275/35/19


----------



## zeeba3 (May 10, 2008)

stephen_barry said:


> The new wheels I am looking to purchase for my winter set up, only come with 2 options for a winter tire, has anyone had any experience with these both?
> 
> Looking for comparison on which tires to go with, as they are basically the same price...
> 
> ...


I can't speak for the Pirelli tires, but I've run the Wintrac Xtreme on my 2008 535i for the past 3 seasons. They handle well, and they're very quiet for a winter tire. If you're in Stamford, I'm about 65 miles south of you, and I always got home last winter and that was with 7/32 of tread left on the set of 4.

Prior to the Vredestein, I ran the Nokian Hakkapeliitta 4. Unfortunately, when I went to replace them, the newer "True" Hakkapeliittas were only available as a studded tire (Nokian introduced the "R" series as their studless tire).

I've run no less than 8 different brands of winter tires over the years and nothing beat the Nokian IMO, but I've been happy with the Wintrac Xtreme. I just replaced a pair (pothole damage) last month in anticipation of this winter.

Hope this helps.

Good Luck!


----------



## Grits-N-Gravy (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks Zeeba. 

One other question for anyone that can help.. I was calling in to order the tires, and they told me I had one other option. Bridgestone Blizzaks. 

The issue here though, is they have the right size I need, but the front are H speed rating, while the back would be V speed rating. 

Does this need to be the same? Any thoughts?

These are actually cheaper than the rest, and I see better reviews..


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

Bringing up an old Thread:

Looking for anyone else's experience with the Vredestein Wintrac Xtreme *S*. I'm going square 255/35/19

These tires are not very popular here in the US, so it makes it difficult to pull the trigger and purchase these with such limited personal reviews.
The price is very good and there currently is a $70 rebate! However, I worry about "you get what you pay for" and availability in case I need a replacement.
Also don't want to run into any potential workmanship defects (out of round) or poor customer service (although I did run into this with Pirelli, so it happens to the big guys too).

http://www.vredestein.com/car-tyres/winter/wintrac-xtreme-s/info/[/QUOTE]


----------



## Our BMW (Dec 6, 2016)

I ran a set of Vredestein on my Volvo S60R since it was new. Never had issue with them and they got thru many a Minnesota winter.
The only thing that stopped it was ground clearance.
I also ran them thru a BMW winter driving course one year.


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

Our BMW said:


> I ran a set of Vredestein on my Volvo S60R since it was new. Never had issue with them and they got thru many a Minnesota winter.
> The only thing that stopped it was ground clearance.
> I also ran them thru a BMW winter driving course one year.


Thanks for reply 
These would be going on my F80 ZCP

So the BMW winter driving course you participated used the Vredestein Wintrac Xtreme?


----------



## Our BMW (Dec 6, 2016)

At the time the Volvo was the only non BMW driving. It was one of the first of it's model in the US. It got a lot of attention.


----------

